# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Se Busca Supervisor de Planta

## ABALES

Estimados; 
Estamos en la búsqueda de un supervisor de planta con experiencia de 2 años liderando grupos de trabajo. 
Profesión: Ingeniero de Industrias Alimentarias 
Edad: entre 30 y 50 años 
Sueldo Neto: S/. 1,400 al mesTemas similares: Que atender nuestra planta ? ---lampara LED para planta Conociendo la planta de la Tara (MINAG) Planta para pimiento Planta de espárragos Ing. Planta

----------

